# Table Saw Quit While Cutting



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Reset/overload on the saw will not reset immediately. Sometimes you have to wait 5 or 10 minutes for it to cool off before it can reset.
Also check the breaker supplying the receptacle.


----------



## jessb_55 (Aug 8, 2012)

yep I did wait and retried and tried again today and no change. I took the overload switch out and again the button press doesn't even act like a true button press. 

Again any way I can test the saw motor or overload switch? 

TIA


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Check breaker in circuit breaker panel. Sounds like you tripped a breaker.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had a cheap Harbor Freight table saw years ago and it’s reset switch started tripping too frequently. I figured that before I junked it to buy a new one that I would bypass the reset switch and see how long it took for smoke to come out of the motor. Two years later no smoke but finally it seized up, couldn’t turn it with a pipe wrench. I got two more years of punishing it ripping all kinds of wood.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I had both my Ridgid table saw and Ridgid slide miter saw quit on a jobsite the SAME DAY. Talk about disheartening. As it turned out we had cut so much wood that the dust had settled in the armature and caused them to quit. A good blow out with an air nozzle put them both back in operation.

Prior to dusting them, we checked breakers, GFCI's, bad extension cords. All the normal stuff, so if you have access, blow the motor out and see if it helps.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Back when I had my old mid 90's craftsman contractor saw, had it trip the thermal reset a few times. Had to allow some time to cool, then press the reset. The first time I did that, it didn't go. I verified there was power to the outlet and cussed a little thinking I'd killed it. After a while I was getting kinda angry and pressed the reset really hard, about as hard as I could with my thumb and it made a loud click, that was it. It reset and the saw worked fine. Next time it happened I knew to press it much harder.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

jessb_55 said:


> yep I did wait and retried and tried again today and no change. I took the overload switch out and again the button press doesn't even act like a true button press.
> 
> Again any way I can test the saw motor or overload switch?
> 
> TIA


do you have a ohm meter ?? if so put a lead on each side of the switch it should show a short on the meter , if not switch is still open , may be a bad overload switch,


----------



## jessb_55 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, I did take an ohm-meter to both the main power switch and the overload switch.

The main switch appears to not have continuity through it so I have ordered a new one. In terms of the overload switch when I probe post to post it appears to be good as I get a .2 but I'm a bit confused because shouldn't that change to a "1" when I press the reset button?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If that switch is not tripped, pushing on it won't change anything.


----------



## jessb_55 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nealtw- ah...that makes sense. 

well, hopefully I get the new switch soon and I'll be good :biggrin2:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sometimes the reset switch will not work if the power button is not in the off position.


----------



## jessb_55 (Aug 8, 2012)

so my new switch finally came in the mail and I went to install it and I went to use the pics I had taken for reference on rewiring and apparently some of my pics didn't actually take plus this switch actually came with 4 posts instead of two. I guessed at my wiring and the saw did turn on but I would like someone to sign off on my half guessed wired before I proceed with using it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Have you a multi meter so you can check for continuity when the switch is turned on? 

With no wires attached.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Without knowing the connections on the switch it looks OK. 
The switch connection points should be a c or common and a NO, normally open.


----------



## jessb_55 (Aug 8, 2012)

okay, how would I go about getting what you would need to know about the connections to show if I hooked it up correctly or not. I did do some research last night and found this diagram for a Delta table saw even though it's not exactly the same model, actually i can't even find the model # on my saw.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

plug it in. does it run when you turn it on and go off when you turn it off/

I don't see anything there will cause a danger if the switch is connected wrong. The saw just might not turn off or not turn on. Make sure the blade is down and clear when plugged in.


----------



## jessb_55 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well i put everything back together and the saw has been working well with the new switch.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## thatrabidhobo (May 25, 2020)

Once I ruined a table saw switch by not using a large enough gauge extension cord for the needed length. I believe it was a 50ft 14g but that was years ago.


----------

